# Cemetery Columns and Gate



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Like many other people, I too have been working on cemetery columns and a gate. I'm still working on the sign to go above the columns so I'll post pictures of that when I finish it.

So, here's what I've done so far.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice! (I wish I had a big gargoyle in my living room too - it really makes a house a "home").


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice look! 
I'm jealous; I wish I had cemetery gates in my living room!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

> I'm jealous; I wish I had cemetery gates in my living room!
> 
> 
> > I think its to keep the zombies from sitting on her living room furniture.
> ...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

DAYUM Haunti those are great! speaking as a tuckpointer who's seen a lot of masonry, those mortar joints totally sell me on the brick authenticity...

I'm sure you've already posted something about them, but how did the iron gates themselves come about?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice Haunti..
they look natural in your house


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Love it.. I really like the lights..


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW! Those look great. I hope you plan to leave them up all year long. Great job. What are the dimensions?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Revenant said:


> I'm sure you've already posted something about them, but how did the iron gates themselves come about?


I've used a garden arch as the entrance to my cemetery for years and it wasn't aging well. Rather than tossing them away, like a good haunter I incorporated the uprights into the gate and added some pvc to widen the gate doors.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

That looks terrific. Where did you get the great gargoyles on the front of the pillars?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Those are really nice Haunti. Excellent brickwork!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, those seriously look exactly like the brick columns at the entrance to my neighborhood, very impressive.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Uruk-Hai said:


> WOW! Those look great. I hope you plan to leave them up all year long. Great job. What are the dimensions?


The columns are 17"x16"x72". Each gate door is 23"x1"x71".


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dark Star said:


> That looks terrific. Where did you get the great gargoyles on the front of the pillars?


I found them on ebay. They were a great deal at $29.99 each.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great effect! I agree that they should stay up all year long.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow - those are great!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice haunti. Looks good in the house!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

you have such an awsome house! i love the archway, what was your bricking technique?it looks so real!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Silent Requiem said:


> what was your bricking technique?it looks so real!


Thanks Silent!
I used JohnnyL's brick technique. I foam I bought was white with a plastic covering on both sides. I drew out the bricks and mortar lines and then cut out the mortar lines and removed the plastic covering. I used a paint brush and carefully brushed acetone along the mortar lines. After the foam was eaten away I painted the mortar areas and then the brick areas.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh Hauntie those are just awful!!!

LOL.

I kid because I love. Those are simply stunning.  Great great work!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow Hauntie! Those columns and gates look awesome. It has a very classy look to it. You did a wonderful job on this project.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! Well done, Haunti. Can't wait to see 'em in your display at night.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Look at that, the gates of hell next to the stairway to heaven. Choose wisely..heh heh. I love these columns, very well done. I am also so jealous of the hearse in the background of your how to pic.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks JT, LB, HHH and Spider Rider!

Progress picture of my cemetery sign. I still have to paint the pvc black. The sign is lit by red LEDs.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Sweet columns and gate, extra props on the recycled garden trellis!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, those things are awesome Haunti!


----------

